# been quite long enough....



## cancarver (Apr 6, 2002)

I have stayed out of much of this,because it doesn't do much good. but these admenments to 2048 are bad. From what I gather they do nothing for reducing the NR's in normal years and only thing it seems to do is restrict them in dry years when NR wouldn't come out anyway least not 30,000 of them. Is this correct?

The big problem is these zones, the only people they effect are NR freelancers, if I want to hunt DL for a few days then head south I can't do it. If I stay in Jamestown I can either hunt the north or south of the interstate I can't scout to find less people or more birds. Whom does this benefit? Guides and leases, now the guide in streeter isn't effected because all his land is south of 94, the guide in medina isn't, his land is all north of 94. You say you support Freelancer NR's, this bill with these admenments doesn't do that. Zones hurt the freelancer more than any # limit out there, there quality of hunt will severly effected, Waterfowl are migratory, they aren't like deer.

it also seems so confusing, if an early season NR can't hunt plots or private land getting tax breaks. seems to me it doesn't have to be this difficult. Regulate guides and leases and it would be alot less confusing and you get what you want.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

CC, you're absolutely right. The amendments stink, including the zones. In their present condition, the zones most accomplish one thing - protect DL commerce today and later. Again, however, everyone needs to forget about the amendment and remember the bill - we need to get this through the House and into conf. where it gets worked on further.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

CC...I agree ...I really don't think there should be any zones.But people in the west and and north of DL want hunters to be forced out of the heavy areas into their part of the state.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Stay the course push for passage, the goal is to get this bill killed that is why all the amendements. The reconcliation process will bring this back into line. Promote a yes vote.


----------



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

Like Ken W said the biggest benefit of zones is to help spread out the pressure and money to some of the less known, but still good areas. Plus it would help resident hunters plan accordingly based on the numbers allowed in each zone. Not to bash the NDGF who does a good job, but last year I requested a couple times the totals of non-residents in each zone but never received any response.


----------

